# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  you are  mine

## بياض الثلج

*You are mine...* 
 



told you this  before.. 

many times,told you... 

you are mine... 

belong  to me ... 

not to any one else... 

only just for me... 

no  need to remind you any more... 



You are mine... 

every  part of you belongs to me... 

your heart,i owned before i saw you...  

your body became mine since the first dream we had... 

your eyes  are the prey which i got from a days` war... 

no need to remind you any  more... 



You are mine... 

my world created because of  you... 

you came to this world because of me... 

created as a  pearl in a depth of the seas... 

the one who got you out from that depth,  its me... 

you are my rights... 

the prize that i gifted and  fought for... 

granted a love... 

gave you myself...  

became my lover... 

my queen... 

and will never let any  one think of you... 

even for a second... 

no one else has a  rights to do... 

only me... 

me only who can thinks and gives a  love... 

so you are mine... 

only for me... 

no need to  remind you any more

written by hazeem...

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]It's really a very nice words[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]It's really a very nice words[/align]


yes I know that my uncle because hazem is kind of man so his word same :SnipeR (39): 

thanks uncle to come here :Icon29:

----------


## The Gentle Man

sory snow white
but i am don't understand eng  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> sory snow white
> but i am don't understand eng


اووك ع راسي بحكي اليوم لحازم يترجمها الكم 
انا بعرف اترجمها بس ما بحق اني اترجمها بصيغتي انا :SnipeR (39):

----------


## Ultimate

omg .... such a beautiful words 
and beautiful feelings as well 
ــــــــــــ
  snow white  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## anoucha

wooooooooow ......just wooow

----------

